# New Brindle Boy, Not the Best



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright, so unfortunately, my dogs got into a mouse cage mid-week, and killed one of my bucks! Even more saddening, they killed the buck who carries longhair and I was planning to breed with my longhair female! SO there goes that project as I cannot find ANY other long hairs around town. So After searching through all the feeder bins around town, I finally found something that wasn't a RY, Black, or PEW. 
I found some brindle. The females were great! they had wonderfully marked stripes but all of the males were rather muddy. I decided to go ahead and get one, but now I'm wondering on how I can improve on the markings with the stock I already have? 
I have A black and white long hair pied satin, ry pied satin, BEW and PEW does. 
Right now my RY is pregnant so she's out of the picture for a while. 
So Would breeding him to my black and white long hair improve the lines? I know the litter will have some pied (i rather like the look of a pied brindle though)
Would that be recommended? 
Here's a pic of him, and I'm also trying to find a name.  
He is very ugly marked, but I can tell he's a bridle, he has very faint and muddy stripes and was in a bin with a bunch of other brindle his age (all female)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't be any help with brindle but if u habe a long hair female your long hair project doesn't have to be over, just breed her to anything then put a son back to her to get 50/50 chance of more long hair.


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

The buck that died was her son. :C 
So as far as longhair project goes, I could breed her for the second time with any good males I have. Then her third and last breeding will be from her son. Which gives me a 50/50 chance of getting some long hair in that litter. Then if at least one longhair from that litter is female, I can breed her to dad in hopes of getting some 50/50 long hair, and finally breed her to a son for a 100% chance? LMAO. 
Im mostly bummed that something that could have been achieved with one generation now has to involve three! Ughh. haha

I think after me brindle is out of quarantine, i will pair him with my Longhair B&W. 
She produces a good amount of pied, so hopefully he will have pied somewhere in his lines and we can get some brindle pies.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd recommend actually not pairing him with the longhair doe. The brindle pattern doesn't show up well with longhair, it gets muddy and mixes together. I dont think RY's are great for improving brindle, so by process of elimination I guess I'd go with the pew or bew. Do you know their genotypes?


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

The offspring won't end up longhair at all though. He doesn't carry the gene at all. 
My PEW has only ever given me self, and when figuring out what her geno type was, i can only figure out that she carries blue, agouti, and beige. She also produces babies that are rather mean, which is weird bc she's very sweet, but every baby from her first litter was outwardly aggressive and purposely go after my fingers to bite!
My BEW has never produced for me. She's been living with a male three weeks on, one week off, and has never gotten pregnant. I've also caught her doing things that only males would do, which makes me believe she may be a herm. (she came from a pet store, so that wouldn't surprise me actually)

I haven't paired anybody up yet bc he's in quarantine, but i just can't really find a great match for him. :/
I could find out what comes out of the RY and keep a good female from her? She was bred with another RY pied satin. The babies should come out as blue, black, and ry pied satins. (this is the first litter ive ever been able to predict bc i know the genotypes! ^^)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Basically yep, breed her to a male you like, all the babies will carry long hair Go/go
Keep a male back and put him back to the long hair mother to get more carriers and long hair (50/50 chance). Keep all long coats to carry on the line or if your unlucky and don't get any long coats keep all the does as they will all carry it.
Put the does back to there farther to get long hair, carriers and non carriers. (50% chance of non carrier Go/Go, 25% chance of carriers Go/go and 25% chance of long hair go/go)

That's how I'm starting my long hair Siamese line


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well i am very excited to see future long hair siamese from you! 
If all goes according to plan, I hope to have long hairs in blue or RY. 
I find myself lucky bc my RY female and now the deceased male RY who bred with her both have minimal pied markings. They only have white bellies. The line isn't solid so they aren't Fox as that would be impossible, but they are pretty close to it with the white markings. They also both have blazes! (my current project with the RY is to get my pied markings to resemble that of a Pembroke welsh corgi. haha! )


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Marlimoo55 said:


> The offspring won't end up longhair at all though. He doesn't carry the gene at all.
> My PEW has only ever given me self, and when figuring out what her geno type was, i can only figure out that she carries blue, agouti, and beige. She also produces babies that are rather mean, which is weird bc she's very sweet, but every baby from her first litter was outwardly aggressive and purposely go after my fingers to bite!
> My BEW has never produced for me. She's been living with a male three weeks on, one week off, and has never gotten pregnant. I've also caught her doing things that only males would do, which makes me believe she may be a herm. (she came from a pet store, so that wouldn't surprise me actually)
> 
> ...


I realize that the immediate offspring won't be longhaired, but thinking ahead; they will all carry it. If you ever breed the offspring with another longhaired carrier by mistake, you will get (theoretically) half longhaired brindles in that litter.

If the PEW produces mean babies I, personally, wouldn't breed her again at all. I like nice babies and friendly, confident adult mice.

I'm not positive on whether RY helps the brindle colour or not, but from what you've said, I'd keep one from her litter or use her after they're weaned (if she's not too old) to pair with the brindle buck. Brindle satins are beautiful, so it would be a nice recessive gene to begin to breed in.


----------

